# VW GTI W12.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*VW GTI W12.*



















A GTI was never more strongly, broader or faster probably than the W12. 
Heart of the Wolfsburger is a longitudinal Sechsliter-W12-Biturbo-engine instaled behind the front passengers, it brings on 650 HP and 750 Nm of torque. 
A 6 speed gearbox passes the power of the central engine on to the rear wheels. 
The 100 km/h mark is reached after 3.7 seconds, the maximum speed is 325 km/h. 
Extreme are also the other basic data of the VW GTI W12. With a width of 1.88 meters it exceeds the series Golf by 12 centimeters, 1.42 meters height means eight centimeters lower in relation to the Golf.
The front tyres are 235 and the rear tires 295 on 19" wheels.

More Info:

*Auto Motor und Sport.*

Hans.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

Looks like a dairylea triangle with wheels.


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Respect!


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

:roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Utterly Repugnant


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

It reminds me of one of those hideous rear-engined Renault Clio V6's

Big thumbs down! [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Looks sh*t!

Why would anyone waste their time designing something as utterly ugly as this? :?


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

In some of those shots it looks like someone put it down on a hot road and the bottom half of it melted... :lol:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

So we are all in agreement that it's shite then?!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

That is an awesome piece of engineering 

I'd pull over if i saw that beast in my RVM !


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Superb 8)

Nowt wrong with the Clio V6 either ...


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Superb 8)
> 
> Nowt wrong with the Clio V6 either ...


Absolutely. Good on them for doing something different....


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

For 'different', read 'cr*p'! :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Remember those Golf adverts from a couple of years back,along the lines of "you dont need to add anything " [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

nice tarmac (is that photo shopped tyre marks?) shame some piece of crap is in the way of seeing it


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I think it's been styled from a hover craft. lol :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Major technical exercise to fit the W12 mid-engine and turn a Golf RWD

Completely irrelevant for production, but as a one-off show car for a major tuning show, good effort


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

phope said:


> Major technical exercise to fit the W12 mid-engine and turn a Golf RWD
> 
> Completely irrelevant for production, but as a one-off show car for a major tuning show, good effort


I'm not disputing that it's a prety impressive mechanical feat.

I'm just saying it looks pony.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

If it had been an A3 as the base car and it had an RS badge put on the back - everyone would have thought it was wonderful :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> If it had been an A3 as the base car and it had an RS badge put on the back - everyone would have thought it was wonderful :roll:


I wouldn't.

It would still look like it came from the Staines Massive.


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

some more info here

http://www.vwvortex.com/artman/publish/ ... 2007.shtml


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> It would still look like it came from the Staines Massive.


It's silver not white :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Here's the engine bay...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

It's a great engineering exercise. A RWD Golf would make more sense with a mid engine config as with the Clio. I guess they could have done same with TT/A3 - at least cooling air would not be an issue with that whooping great grill.

I like it and am glad companies are doing frivolous exercises like this.

Rather than the absolutely pointless off road Seat Leon:










Apropos of nothing: :wink:


----------

